# Cool weather =Cold smoke



## driedstick (Jul 26, 2014)

We got a little break in the weather this week and is to go back up in 100's next week so I took advantage of the cool morning today to do some cheese.  This will be done in time to take to elk camp in 34 days













cheese2.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jul 26, 2014






AMPS up and going with Little Devils mixed blend I think I got this bag at Home Depot I have used it a few times and really like the flavor of it.













cheese3.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jul 26, 2014






They had a cheese sale













cheese4.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jul 26, 2014


















cheese5.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jul 26, 2014


















cheese6.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jul 26, 2014






Cant wait to try the Jalapeno Havarti, I think it will be good.













IMG_20140726_083659348_HDR.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jul 26, 2014


















IMG_20140726_084215398.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jul 26, 2014


















IMG_20140726_084513806.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jul 26, 2014






If you click on the pic you can see the TBS Looking good













IMG_20140726_084516471.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jul 26, 2014


















IMG_20140726_104305178.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jul 26, 2014






That was the hottest the smoker got













IMG_20140726_083659348_HDR.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jul 26, 2014


















IMG_20140726_123920101.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jul 26, 2014


















IMG_20140726_123914002.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jul 26, 2014






I never had to put Ice jugs in before but I thought just in case, so I did and I did not have

any moisture on cheese when it was done.













IMG_20140726_104315884.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jul 26, 2014


















IMG_20140726_123909926.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jul 26, 2014


















IMG_20140726_123927015.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jul 26, 2014






Got some good color and most of the pieces, Smoked them for about 3hrs today from 9-12

Thanks for looking

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 26, 2014)

That looks awesome DS, I have to do some cheese too !  Good stuff..... Hunting season will be here before we know it & sounds like your gettin all prepped!  Thumbs Up


----------



## driedstick (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks WHB yep cant wait we have like 33 days or so cant wait

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 27, 2014)

Looks great DS! The jalapeño Havarti, habanero havarti, and dill Havarti (same brand) are all great smoked. The dill Havarti is great with lox or smoked salmon!!! 

Looks like you'll be eating great at Elk camp. I hope you are successful! I'd take a Mini-WSM with ya so you can have some smoked goodies at camp!


----------



## driedstick (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks DS yep will try to get that loaded also, am doing some Salt and pepper corns today I will post shortly

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## allen (Jul 31, 2014)

I smoked 121/2lbs of cheese about 3 mos. ago and do not plan on opening them until Thanksgiving and Christmas I hope the smokey taste will be perfect and not overpowering. I like the color of smoke on your cheese.


----------



## driedstick (Jul 31, 2014)

Allen said:


> I smoked 121/2lbs of cheese about 3 mos. ago and do not plan on opening them until Thanksgiving and Christmas I hope the smokey taste will be perfect and not overpowering. I like the color of smoke on your cheese.


I bet that will be good, I will be doing more by then for the Christmas gifts, just got done smoking some Salt and peppercorns to go with the gift baskets.


----------



## oregon smoker (Aug 13, 2014)

Looks great!!

one thing that has made me happy about the move from Medford Oregon to SW Washington is that I can smoke year around hot/cold, one thing I did learn this year is once we got down to the 20ts and cold smoking almost doulbled my time ( smoke would not rise) so the flavor was there but not the color. just a little input ......

Tom


----------



## sqwib (Aug 14, 2014)

Awesome cheese!


----------



## duffman (Aug 15, 2014)

Looks great. Can;t wait for some cooler temps here.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 15, 2014)

Somewhere up around Tennesse I think some one closed the gate and we're not getting our cool weather! Could someone check that gate's position?


----------



## wade (Aug 15, 2014)

Looks great DS - a good selection of cheese


----------



## driedstick (Aug 18, 2014)

Oregon Smoker said:


> Looks great!!
> 
> one thing that has made me happy about the move from Medford Oregon to SW Washington is that I can smoke year around hot/cold, one thing I did learn this year is once we got down to the 20ts and cold smoking almost doulbled my time ( smoke would not rise) so the flavor was there but not the color. just a little input ......
> 
> Tom


Thanks Tom, Yep little longer when it gets really cold out, I do the same.


----------



## driedstick (Aug 18, 2014)

SQWIB said:


> Awesome cheese!


Thanks SQWIB!!


----------



## driedstick (Aug 18, 2014)

DUFFMAN said:


> Looks great. Can;t wait for some cooler temps here.


Thanks Duffman, Ya hope to get at least some cooler nights here. 


Foamheart said:


> Somewhere up around Tennesse I think some one closed the gate and we're not getting our cool weather! Could someone check that gate's position?


Gate to the south is open here, must be somewhere on your end. LOL 


Wade said:


> Looks great DS - a good selection of cheese


Thanks Wade, ya cant wait to try it out in a couple more weeks.


----------



## knuckle47 (Aug 23, 2014)

I think it may be a long cheese smoking season.  According to the long range winter forecast it looks to be a cold an snowy winter here in the north east.  I have little faith in long and short range forecasts however .  

You guys all know...they tell you sunny tomorrow and it pours, or stormy and the sun is out. And this is only 12 hours up the road let alone 3 months.  Regardless...my ample cheese supply has dwindled down to about 8-9 pieces left.  70's for me is still a bit too warm for me to get the barrel up and running but wi thin 30 days could be another story.


----------



## driedstick (Aug 23, 2014)

knuckle47 said:


> I think it may be a long cheese smoking season. According to the long range winter forecast it looks to be a cold an snowy winter here in the north east. I have little faith in long and short range forecasts however .
> 
> You guys all know...they tell you sunny tomorrow and it pours, or stormy and the sun is out. And this is only 12 hours up the road let alone 3 months. Regardless...my ample cheese supply has dwindled down to about 8-9 pieces left. 70's for me is still a bit too warm for me to get the barrel up and running but wi thin 30 days could be another story.


Knuckle I think you are right on the long winter season, Late aug for us should be in mid 90"s this week we have been 10-15* lower tonight it is suppose to be low of 58 for us it would be a nice night to smoke if I had any cheese, may have to go to store today see if there is any on sale

Good luck on getting your supply stock back up LOL every time I try it goes faster out that in does in


----------



## foamheart (Aug 23, 2014)

driedstick said:


> Knuckle I think you are right on the long winter season, Late aug for us should be in mid 90"s this week we have been 10-15* lower tonight it is suppose to be low of 58 for us it would be a nice night to smoke if I had any cheese, may have to go to store today see if there is any on sale


Oh oh oh please .......... its supposed to be 100 here tomorrow. And just enough rain to maintain that 100% humidity!

I am thinking its a perfect day for chicken from the colonel, and let the house stay as cool as possible with a kids comming!

Come on ice cream!


----------



## knuckle47 (Aug 23, 2014)

> Different stokes...glass half empty, to each his own.


. . . as they say.     I guess it's all in your perspective last winter in the north east was a pita if your not a snow lover.  I AM a snow lover but it's getting too expensive to enjoy it.

When I smoked my cheeses, it really come out good so I shared....my mistake but it was a real happy person maker tool....   I started buying some on sale so it is le$$ of an impact.

The tree guy gave me a nice load of applewood for the tank smoker...we're buddies now!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 23, 2014)

Cool , (pardon the pun).

Have fun and . . .


----------



## driedstick (Aug 23, 2014)

Bring on the cool weather and the smoked cheese ( and other things)!!!!!!!!!

DS


----------

